# Home-built disc sander



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 6, 2008)

Getting close to the end of my shop tool project list so I can begin a home built model engine from bar stock....I promise!

The disc sander table and bracketry was built for an old 1/4 hp motor I've had lying around for over 20 yrs. doing nothing. It's time to put it to work.

The hole to clear the motor end bearing boss was the biggest one I've done so far with my new boring head. Had to slow it way down but it did a good job. Bunch of swarf generated when you open up a 2" hole (biggets holesaw I had) to over 3".







The table pivots so the back side had to have a 45 deg. relief milled using nice Mr. Ishimura's "Tilting Angle Table" design. It worked great even with this flimsy set-up.






Here's the finished parts. A very generous fellow (Bill Pace) over on the HSM forum sent me an aluminum disc and a few PSA 100 grit discs for nuttin'....nice guy!






....and the finished assembly:






I mounted it alongside of the other 2 grinders on the cabinet described elsewhere on the forum.










It works very well and should do even better when I get some 80 grit zirconium oxide discs.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice Job!

Eric


----------



## gilessim (Jan 6, 2008)

Thats a very nice bit of work there Dickybird!, your workshop looks far too neat and tidy though!...Giles


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 6, 2008)

That looks really Professional!! I like it:O) 

Wes


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 6, 2008)

gilessim  said:
			
		

> Thats a very nice bit of work there Dickybird!, your workshop looks far too neat and tidy though!...Giles


Thanks Giles and everyone. Actually, just out of the camera's eye it looks like a hurricane blew through recently.

Check back in a few weeks after I've had time to load up that new cabinet with "stuff."


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 6, 2008)

Way to go DICKEYBIRD. Very fine project indeed.  You had to mention that darn tilting table...... He sure does some nice work also. I have a print out of that table and someday I will need one and then build it. I seem to do that, wait until I need then take the time to do it.


----------



## Jadecy (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## wareagle (Jan 8, 2008)

Great looking sander. What a great addition to the shop! One of these days I am going to build me up a buffer/grinder with a motor I have on hand. It is one of those " 'round to it" projects, so who knows when. Thanks for sharing your sander with us!


----------



## GrahamC (Jan 8, 2008)

Pretty slick Milton.

How are you going to get any 1/2a planes built with all of these neat new tools you have made if all you do is make neat new tools? 

cheers, Graham


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 8, 2008)

I would not call it "Home Made" shop mademaybe . Anyway what ever you call it is looks nice should do a fine job for you.
Tin


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 8, 2008)

GrahamC  said:
			
		

> How are you going to get any 1/2a planes built with all of these neat new tools you have made if all you do is make neat new tools?


 Man I don't know Graham; it's a DISEASE! All I know to do is to keep following this obsessive tool-building path I'm on until I reach a fork. Hopefully the new path takes me to a place where I need lotsa tools.

If it doesn't, I don't know what I'll do because I'm about out of room and historically I never sell ANYTHING.

ps: I still daydream about several new 1/2A powered designs rattling about up there in my noggin. Who knows when they'll get built. I'm having too much fun right now.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice work Dickeybird! That disc looks to be about 9" diameter? What's the motor RPM?

Chuck


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Chuck. It's an 8" disc and for the life of me I can't remember the rpm. It's a 1/4 hp motor and it was either 1725 or 3450 rpm. ??? It's marked on the nameplate but I'm at work at the moment.


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 8, 2008)

D-Bird, a thought:

You should make up a nice fixture for rounding over stock. I've always thought a disc is a better way to do that than trying to do it by hand on a mill. 

Seems like I saw a Marv Klotz (should be a "TM" on that, Marv has contributed so much!) rounding fixture recently that would go great with that disc sander.

Best,

BW


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 8, 2008)

Marv Klotz Inc.? Yup, use that company all the time! ;D

Here's the one you're referring to: http://www.schsm.org/html/marv_klotz_41.html I'll make myself one when my to-do list get's a little shorter.

Milton


----------



## mklotz (Jan 8, 2008)

Marv Klotz, Inc. ... Hmm, has a ring to it - sort of like the ring the Liberty bell makes. Maybe we need to rethink that. Or, I need to change my name to Eisenhower, which means iron-worker in German.

With a name like mine, you won't be surprised to learn that I had a lot of fights in grade school and even a few in high school. 

As I got older, I began to realize, like my Dad had before me, that we had a proud German name and shouldn't be ashamed of it.

The German equivalent of the Stradivarius violins were made by the famous luthier Klotz.
I've been to his home town (Mittenwald in Bavaria) and they're sufficiently proud of their famous resident to have a statue of him in the main square.

http://www.matthias-klotz.de/siteseng/3-0/3-0klotzeng.html

Sadly, I can claim no family connection to the violin makers. Our family is all hard-nosed Prussians from the Berlin area.


----------

